
Braid: A functional language with Reason-like syntax that compiles to Go - tosh
https://github.com/joshsharp/braid
======
a0
I think implementing a Go backend for Reason would be a better approach.
Existing libraries, could be reused and it would be easier for people familiar
with Reason/OCaml to learn the language.

